# subwoofer



## Wags (May 26, 2005)

I just purchased an '03 Z for my daughter. The one problem that it has, is that the subwoofer really rattles bad. Has anyone else had this problem, and what was done to correct it? The car is really something else. I got it used, with 10K miles on it. It's killing me that she has a quicker car than me. She had a '99 Eclipse GST before, which was quick also. She's still getting used to the different gear ratio of the 6 spd, compared the the 5 that she had on the GST. I have to supercharge the Marauder now, so she won't have bragging rights!

Thanks,

Wags


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd say the screws weren't tight.. They usually put a thin piece of rubber gasket between the speakers. I'd try tightening the screws holding it in place.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Wags said:


> I just purchased an '03 Z for my daughter. The one problem that it has, is that the subwoofer really rattles bad. Has anyone else had this problem, and what was done to correct it? The car is really something else. I got it used, with 10K miles on it. It's killing me that she has a quicker car than me. She had a '99 Eclipse GST before, which was quick also. She's still getting used to the different gear ratio of the 6 spd, compared the the 5 that she had on the GST. I have to supercharge the Marauder now, so she won't have bragging rights!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Wags


Can you post a pic of your daughter? :crazy: 

Welcome to the board!! I have not heard of that problem with the Z33 but you might want to put some sound damper in the box or check to see that the speaker and grill are not loose.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You can also get some sound deadening material and put it under all the interior pieces behind the seats. I have helped my friends do it before on both of their 350Zs. I can get a more detailed description of what to do tomorrow, but the stock sub shouldn't cause any rattling. Also if it is under warranty take it to the dealer.


----------

